# Cube RFR Teleskopsattelstütze



## Blacky88 (17. August 2018)

Hallo Forum,

würde gerne meine RFR Teleskopsattelstütze mal servicen, finde aber nichts dazu. Hat wer eine Anleitung o.ä.?

Grüße Robin


----------



## sluette (8. März 2020)

Gibt's nix, oder? Ich habe gerade auch so'n Pflegefall hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (8. März 2020)

Wenn das von Cube ist, dann den Service von Cube anschreiben. Die antworten sogar.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. März 2020)

Sollte baugleich mit Trans x oder brand x sein? Sprich geschlossene Kartusche.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. März 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Gibt's nix, oder? Ich habe gerade auch so'n Pflegefall hier...


Was ist kaputt?


----------



## sluette (8. März 2020)

Scheint schon ein ältere Modell zusein, mit Zuganlenkung unterm Sattel.
Der Hebel fühlt sich ziemlich teigig an, man kann kein auslösen verspüren. Die Stütze war in einem gebrauchten Stumpjumper verbaut, welches mein Schwager gekauft hat...


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. März 2020)

Ah ok.Das die Außenhülle staucht, kann nicht sein?


----------



## sluette (8. März 2020)

ne, ich habe die Stütze hier ohne Leitung liegen. 
Ich habe aber nun jemanden gefunden der sich damit auskennt und sie diese Woche wieder fit macht.
Falls Interesse kann ich anschließend berichten...


----------



## Mad_Mike (14. September 2020)

Gibts hier etwas neues?
Wäre auf ner suche nach einer Ersatz-Kartusche.
Meine fährt immer von alleine aus.


----------



## Cannondale1988 (5. Dezember 2021)

Moin,
ich nutze eine RFR Pro Inside-Dopper Post mit 105mm Verstellweg (27,2 x 400mm). Weiß jmd, wo/wie ich an eine Ersatzkartusche komme?
Häufiger findet man den Hinweis, dass TranzX-Sattelstützen baugleich seien, aber auch da finde ich keinn Ersatzlartuschen...
Für sachdienliche Hinweise danke ich ganz herzlich!
Feliks


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht:






						Bontrager Drop Line: Mechanische Vario-Sattelstütze im Test
					

Bontrager Drop Line: Mechanische Vario-Sattelstütze im Test  Bis zu 150 mm Hub und ein Verkaufspreis von 300 €: Wir sind die vor Kurzem vorgestellte, erste Variostütze von Treks Partnermarke Bontrager bereits gefahren - hier ist der Test der Bontrager Drop Line.  Den vollständigen Artikel...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





ist ja alles recht ähnlich:





						Neues Rose Root Miller & Ground Control: Zwei neue Alu-Trailbikes für Abfahrt und Tour!
					

Neues Rose Root Miller & Ground Control: Zwei neue Alu-Trailbikes für Abfahrt und Tour!  Der Versender Rose präsentiert zwei neue 29"-Trailbike-Modelle. Während sich das Root Miller mit seinen 150 mm Federweg vor allem an Spaß- und abfahrtsinteressierte Trailbiker richtet, soll sich das 120...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

